# Ebay Bottecchia Good Deal?



## bikenut316 (Jun 16, 2006)

Mountain biker new to the road. Looking at the Bottecchias on Ebay. The one for $995 is in my price range and seems to be a pretty good bang for the buck. Any opinions?


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

There are better options, esp. for the new roadie. Do a search on the new "Bottechias" and see the whole debate here.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Bottecchia=Bikes Direct=Very Bad Vibes. Hard to imagine a worse reputation for a company to have.



damn, they got Bottecchia, too?!
another one bites the dust (or at least the pillow)


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> damn, they got Bottecchia, too?!
> another one bites the dust (or at least the pillow)


I agree....I can live with them _stealing_( my opinion only..) the Motobecane, Windsor, and Dawes names but I really liked the old Bottecchias.....


----------



## jakerson (Jun 15, 2004)

Lots of opinions here. Bottecchias may have been fine many years ago. Unfortunately, every reference to them lately is connecting them to BD. I don't mind their banner adverts. They have potential as a company - but I really get sick and tired of reading their stuff here. 

I suppose next they will probably buy Kelly... *sigh*


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

Actually, I was thinking we ought to have a poll as to which name they will appropriate next, and then a certain poster whose name I won't mention, will claim that everyone should buy that brand.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

*You can stop getting all excited about BD guys*

He said EBay. BD has no roadbikes on their website by Bottecchia or any with Bottecchia stickers that I saw. But then I'm blind ...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Bottecchia is a Bike Direct company


----------



## PDex (Mar 23, 2004)

*Also*

Tommaso and Mercier.


----------



## Lifelover (Jul 8, 2004)

PDex said:


> Tommaso and Mercier.



Not true in regards to Tommaso.

The sole US distributor for them seems to Randall Scott Cycles (rscycle.com)and by all accounts they appear to be a solid company with normal advertising and a real phone number.

I have talked with them on the phone a few times about bikes for friends and they were always helpful and professional. If I were buying a bike online they would be at the top of my list along with GVH.com and even Performance/Nashbar.


----------



## stainofmind (Jul 28, 2006)

I researched Randall Scott Cycles and Tommaso thoroughly when looking for a cheap road bikes for my wife (they have a $400 entry level bike) and they have absolutely no connection to BD. They run seperate ads in the same rags as BD, and BD doesn't have the marketing savvy to come up with that as a way to convince us they are not related (if they were).


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 22, 2005)

*No comparing BD and Randall Scott*

There is absolutely no comparision or business link between Bikes Direct and Randall Scott Cycle Co. I purchased a Tommaso from them last year, no deceptive advertising, excellent customer service over the phone, and not one problem with the bike. No I'm not a shill for Randall Scott either. Would I buy from them again? probably but I also will look at the LBS in my area first.


----------

